# GEKLAUT: Bergwerk Mercury Race



## ronanza (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo an Alle, 

bin schrecklich verzweifelt: Freitag-Nacht wurde mein heiß geliebtes Bergwerk "Mercury Race" hinter dem Theater Aachen geklaut und ich stand quasi daneben! 
Falls irgendjemand ein einfach nur wunderschönes Hardtail in Ockerorange-Cremeweiss (von 2002, also noch ein "Echtes") auffallen sollte, bitte bitte Bescheid geben! 
Rahmen-Nr.: 00103910 

Da mir in den 7 Jahren, die ich dieses Rad gefahren bin, NIE ein zweites dieser Sorte begegnet ist, kann man fast davon ausgehen, dass wenn man ein Solches sieht, dieses MEINS ist... 

Mobil: 0173-2667678 

Danke an ALLE, Ron


----------

